# What type of gun to start with?



## SugarLips (Mar 3, 2014)

I have never had a gun. I have shot a few, but have no idea where I should start with purchasing one.


----------



## Schroedinger (Mar 7, 2014)

In my opinion- if you've never had a gun before in your life, and you aren't familiar with gun safety, start with a full-sized .38 revolver and get thee to a gun safety course pronto. Revolvers are easy to understand, relatively easy to shoot and clean, and less likely to accidentally discharge in the hands of a beginner. Also, they are fun- and if you get a good one, they will hold onto their value over time.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't know so much about the revolver. Most women I've spoken with end up hating them. Your in WA state? How far from Seattle?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Well regardless of where you're at in WA, if you can make it I would strongly suggest attending this class:

*Walla Walla, WA | Cornered Cat*

I would also suggest reading over these articles:

* https://www.corneredcat.com/women-should-always-use-revolvers/ *

*Gun Store Miss Adventures | Cornered Cat*

*Trying On a Handgun | Cornered Cat*

*Semi-Auto or Revolver? | Cornered Cat*

*A Handgun for Home Defense? | Cornered Cat*

As well as every other article from Kathy:
*Contents | Cornered Cat*

if you're on facebook you can check out Sheepdog Mama's, it's a womens only group so you can get a better female perspective, but I do have to warn you that not all opinions are equal and some may be not so well informed.

I guess the big questions I have are:

What do you want the gun for? Are you in need of immediate defense? Just looking to learn? Home defense? Concealed carry?

What is your budget? Can you afford more than one?

Typically most women do well with a mid-sized 9mm semi-automatic which is what my wife typically recommends.

What do YOU want in a gun? There's a lot of options out there.

A lot of people will tell you to go out and try shooting a few before you buy, you've shot a few all ready...what were they? What did you like? what did you dislike?

I would strongly suggest either checking out the above mentioned class or another class either from *Firearms Academy of Seattle* or *InSights Training* and talking to them about renting a gun for a class etc. Insights has lots of small block seminars such as their 
*Introduction to Handguns SEMINAR or WEBINAR*


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SugarLips said:


> I have never had a gun. I have shot a few, but have no idea where I should start with purchasing one.


The best thing to do is to find someone you know/trust to go with you and try out as many different types of pistols as you can. Find one you like and start with it. When you purchase one, don't skimp on quality. You will pay a little more, but it is worth it in the end. Good pistols to consider are as follows:

Glock
Smith & Wesson M&P
Sig Sauer

All of these are excellent manufacturers and they are fairly simple platforms. The simpler the better! I recommend starting with a 9mm, but try out all of them to make sure you get what you like and can shoot accurately. When I say "them" I mean .380, 9mm, .40 and .45. Truthfully I would stay away from revolvers. Although they are simple to operate, the "kick" on a revolver is usually much harder than the recoil of a semi-auto pistol. Good luck!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> Well regardless of where you're at in WA, if you can make it I would strongly suggest attending this class:
> 
> *Walla Walla, WA | Cornered Cat*
> 
> ...


I strongly agree! Getting into a good beginner gun safety class is critical to starting out right. I would also recommend finding your pistol prior to attending so that the instructor can help you get better acquainted with it, and so you can shoot it under instruction soon.

Depending on your hand size, I would recomment the following pistols for a brand new beginner. Glock 19 Gen4 or a S&W M&P 9mm. Both are outstanding pistols, very easy to shoot, and relatively inexpensive considering they are top shelf, professional grade weapons.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

You might want to consider a S&W M&P Shield 9mm. I just bought one and it fits the hand great and with normal bullets it won't kick hard at all.
You might want to check out the Ruger LC9 mm too. Both can be had for under $400 + tax and will last you a long time.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

shaolin said:


> You might want to consider a S&W M&P Shield 9mm. I just bought one and it fits the hand great and with normal bullets it won't kick hard at all.
> You might want to check out the Ruger LC9 mm too. Both can be had for under $400 + tax and will last you a long time.


of the two I would greatly suggest the Shield over the LC9, I don't know who is behind Ruger's triggers but they must have the trigger finger of Hecules. My poor mother-in-law has one and you really have to work for a good trigger press.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> of the two I would greatly suggest the Shield over the LC9, I don't know who is behind Ruger's triggers but they must have the trigger finger of Hecules. My poor mother-in-law has one and you really have to work for a good trigger press.


Again, I would agree. Ruger doesn't make a bad pistol, but they do not stack up to the S&W M&P Shield or the Glock. The Shield and Glock will run about the same cost depending on where you buy, the Shield coming in around $425 and the Glock 19 around the $500 mark. I really would strongly encourage to start with those two pistols and work your way out if you don't like either one, but you'd be hard pressed to find a better pistol for a beginner or pro for EDC.


----------



## pitts (Mar 23, 2014)

most people start with a 22 pistol or rifle. both are very accurate, cheap to shoot, fun to shoot and no kick.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

If you look around for a beginners handgun class, you should be able to find one that has a number of different guns that you can try. Of course you want some basic training with that.

Those types of classes are out there, and will give you a lot of useful information. The more you know the easier you can decide what you want to purchase.

Good luck, stay safe :mrgreen:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

If you’re planning on buying your first handgun, you should try to put your hands on as many handguns as possible and shoot as many as possible. Everyone has different hand shapes, sizes and finds different types of sights easier to use. The best first gun is the one that you can shoot most accurately. Once you find that, then you can start fine tuning your decision based on weight, concealability, caliber, etc.

There are gun shops that rent handguns to try before buying..... Hopefully there are some in your area......
--


----------



## cobra6 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have an LC380 and the 9mm shield the LC's trigger pull is way to long of a pull the shield on the other hand is much shorter and easier, one thing I would recommend is try as many autos as you can and find the one that is easiest for you to chamber a round.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Don't get anything smaller than what people call a "compact". Glock 19 is a good example of one. CZ P-01 or P-07 are also compacts. These usually have around a 4 inch barrel. Anything smaller is hard to shoot well without lots of practice. I usually recommend full size to friend buying their first gun. Glock 17 or similar size. These usually have a 4.5 inch to 5 inch barrel.


----------



## millsriver (May 26, 2013)

I don't know of a single gun owner that I have met in the last sixty years that did not start with and then keep at least one .22 LR pistol and rifle. If you can find ammo, I would start there, with a good firearms trainer and then work your way up the caliber ladder. Whether you end up with a revolver or auto-loader, you can always use the .22 for training. By the way, you do not need to spend a fortune to get a really good quality .22 from any of the major manufacturers. Glad to see another new gun owner come into the fold. Welcome.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I have never owned a .22 pistol or rifle... I started with 9mm over 20 yrs ago. My son is almost ready to learn to shoot, I will start with a .22 Ruger rifle and move him into a .22 pistol when he shows good safety habits and marksmanship skills... only because he's very young.

I think a grown adult is find starting off with a full size 9mm. A .22 isn't a bad idea, but a 9mm is a good starting point as well for adults imo.

NOTE: don't assume smaller guns are easier to learn on or that they produce less recoil due to their size... the opposite is true. Smaller guns tend to have harsher recoil and can actually "sting" even an experienced shooters palm. Bigger frame for beginners is preferred... then once the fundamentals are learned and practiced, move to smaller firearms if you wish. I would not recommend pocket guns for a beginner as they usually have stiff triggers (difficult to learn on) and quite a bit of bite (ouch) when fired... they make lousy range guns.

Good Luck!


----------



## northstar19 (Aug 11, 2013)

Start with a .22. I strongly recommend the Ruger SR 22. Later, if you want to move up to 9mm, I strongly recommend the Glock 19. But most important is to find a firearm that is comfortable to you. Did I say "most important"? No. Safety is most important. First, last, and always.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> I have never owned a .22 pistol or rifle... I started with 9mm over 20 yrs ago. My son is almost ready to learn to shoot, I will start with a .22 Ruger rifle and move him into a .22 pistol when he shows good safety habits and marksmanship skills... only because he's very young.
> 
> I think a grown adult is find starting off with a full size 9mm. A .22 isn't a bad idea, but a 9mm is a good starting point as well for adults imo.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%!


----------



## Schroedinger (Mar 7, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> of the two I would greatly suggest the Shield over the LC9, I don't know who is behind Ruger's triggers but they must have the trigger finger of Hecules. My poor mother-in-law has one and you really have to work for a good trigger press.


I totally agree. I have an LC9 and really like it as a CCW, because the long, hard trigger makes it safer to carry. However, there's no way I would get it (or any subcompact) as my first gun, or my primary range gun. It's basically a packable "get off me" self defense gun, and not much fun to shoot compared to a full-size pistol or revolver. Same goes for snub nose .38 or .357 revolvers.


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

my suggestion would be a walther pk380. my buddy Carol has one,she handles it very well,she shoots accurately,and most importantly,is confident with the weapon,I think the most important thing about owning a firearm is knowing the weapon will fire when it needs to.


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey schroedinger,how has your experience w/the LC9? I am in the process of sending mine back for service.the firing pin on mine is not hitting anywhere on the casing,nevermind the primer.


----------



## pitts (Mar 23, 2014)

SugarLips said:


> I have never had a gun. I have shot a few, but have no idea where I should start with purchasing one.


i would invest in a colt or a ww2pistol. they will go up in value and are rewarding to own and show off. a colt 1908, or a cz27 are both excellent. be advised that there are way to many guns out there and it is a hard habit to break..lugers are great as are p38s but real pricey nowdays. a good1 911 colt seventy series is great also but expect to pay 600 to 800 dollars for a nice one.


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

I have the Ruger SR22, mine is picky on ammo, Mini Mags are 100 percent ok so far. Cheaper ammo varys, round points acceptable. Any type of hollow points fail to feed. Perhaps I have a lemon.

Love revolvers, even the Heritage, often picked on by those not owning one. It's awesome. Granted 5 yards a close distant, but hit dead red bullseye 12 consecutive rounds near rapid fire. Shoots any 22, even 22 mag cylinder available. Not finicky on all types of 22 ammo. Give it a thumbs up!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Schroedinger said:


> In my opinion- if you've never had a gun before in your life, and you aren't familiar with gun safety, start with a full-sized .38 revolver and get thee to a gun safety course pronto. Revolvers are easy to understand, relatively easy to shoot and clean, and less likely to accidentally discharge in the hands of a beginner. Also, they are fun- and if you get a good one, they will hold onto their value over time.


^^^This^^^ This is good advice. I would look at Smith & Wesson or Ruger. They manufacture fine revolvers. I would go with a .38 Special rated for +P ammo...most of the guns from these two are pretty much rated as such. You could also get one chambered in .357 Magnum, and load it up with .38 Special ammo for reduced recoil plus, with the .357 chambering you could have one gun that runs two different calibers. In a short barreled revolver, the .357 Magnum loads are not for the faint of heart...they will buck you.


----------



## Catahoula (Apr 25, 2014)

.38 special = no go.. I have a hard time with my S&W since the handle is small and it packs a punch. (Double action)

I would agree .22 to start is probably safe and fine.

My 380 Sig would be great for a girl who wants to learn fast and actually carry. (single action + safety)

Funny - I made my ex start with a .45 so everything else was nothing. Was a little worried about her shooting through the door when I had a late night. 

Just my 2 cents, always advise having a well trained person walk you through the process.


----------



## Schroedinger (Mar 7, 2014)

Billy113 said:


> Hey schroedinger,how has your experience w/the LC9? I am in the process of sending mine back for service.the firing pin on mine is not hitting anywhere on the casing,nevermind the primer.


I've only had it for a few months, but so far it has been flawless. I've probably got 500 rounds through, not one issue yet. That sounds like a problem that should definitely go back to the factory. I've heard Ruger's customer service is great.


----------

